# Perfume that actually lasts



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want perfume that people can smell on me when I walk by them and I am sorry, but lately the fragrances aren't up to par. I recently bought Guess, Juicy, and Tracey Ellen and they just don't last. My boyfriend bought me a $120 bottle of Therry Muglien's Alien for valentines day and my co-worker had to come close to me to smell my neck just to smell the stuff. I sprayed it on 5 times after the shower. For $120 it should last 2 days and that was the parfum. I know the actual oil is what last but they rarely make the oils anymore and they are over $200 and are the ones that I don't like. Any suggestions on perfumes?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of perfume talk in this section if that helps


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 17, 2010)

REM from Reminiscence, Guerlain Shalimar, Hugo Boss Deep red, Emilio Pucci Vivara. Those last long on me.

One perfume i also like is Miss Dior Cherie, it lasts a good while too but it's too expensive imo.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 17, 2010)

my j'adore lasts forever on me


----------



## Minka (Feb 17, 2010)

J'adore by Christian Dior and Baby Phat: Seductive Goddess by Kimona Lee Simmons seem to really hold to my body.

I get compliments on both perfumes when i'm wearing them



.


----------



## ness21 (Feb 28, 2010)

My all time favorite is lucky you by liz claiborne. It lasts forever and you can get a HUGE 6.7 oz bottle on overstock.com for only about 20 bucks...or it's available @ walmart etc...it's a perfect blend of citrus floral and amber...it's the only perfume my boyfriend loves!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 28, 2010)

Burberry London and Brit are usually strong on me. I try not to use it too much since I prefer lighter scents. Dior and Chanel parfums lasts long too


----------



## healthyjoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Last time I use Water melon , I like that. It something different and good.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 28, 2010)

anything by chanel will last days. I like the new chanel no 5 - eau premiere. Such a classic scent and it lasts ages


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Feb 28, 2010)

I know a ton of people are not into using the body lotions in sets, but it will give you at least 6 hours longer when you layer your scent with the body lotions.

other then that, I love the new flora by gucci.

I love layering the two juicys too, it seems to give them a little more oomph.

and i allso love "rose the one ", because i can layer it with a rose lotion, or something in that floral family and it smells great.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the key here is, and most of you are saying..."this lasts a long time ON MY BODY". I do think that is a big part of it. Yes, some are heavier than others and tend to last longer, but I think much of it is body chemistry also. I have a couple that I've tried that seem to last 5 minutes on me, but others say they last a long time. Every person is different, and some will last longer than others.

I also think that the heavier, headier fragrances last a lot longer than the lighter fresher ones. Which sucks for me because I prefer a lighter scent.

I agree with Aude--the Miss Dior Cherie is a bit more expensive but it DOES last! I suppose you get what you pay for...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 28, 2010)

Miss Dior Cherie and Yves San Laurent Parisienne last all day for me! I love love love them both.

A friend of mine wears Chanel Chance, and that seems to last forever! Even in a packed, smokey bar!


----------



## cinderella (Apr 15, 2010)

ck - obsession, herrera - flore, chopard - madness

These last long on me.


----------



## Enamel Girl (Apr 15, 2010)

maybe you just have to reapply it in the middle of the day.


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

It depends on where you apply the perfume as well. If you spray it on clothing, it will last longer. Pulse points will make it radiate further but doesn't mean it'll last longer. Also depends on body chemistry as well. DKNY Be Delicious stays all day. I will spray some on the inside of my clothes (so it doesnt stain) to make it last longer. I can't wear strong scents at work so it's usually just one squirt.

Also, your sense of smell is the first sense that you get used to the fastest. If you switch fragrances regularly, you may smell it on yourself longer and maybe your BF has gotten used to that scent as well.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 4, 2010)

I love love love love black phoenix alchemy lab. It's the only fragrance I've ever worn and had people compliment me on how I smelled.


----------



## Ingrid (May 4, 2010)

UGH I suffer from the same problem as well. No matter what brand of perfume I use and HOW MUCH I spray, the most the smell would last on me is like 10, 15 mintues. Even my Chanel N5 seems to only last 20 mintues. My boyfriend couldn't smell my versus from versace he bought me right after I sprayed it. I am cursed.


----------



## Vika43 (May 27, 2010)

"Cashmere Mist" eau de parfum by Donna Karan


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2010)

the other problem may be, that you, yourself, can't smell it, but others can. You do become accustomed to the scent that you're wearing, and think it's gone, even though if you ask someone else, they'll tell you they can smell it


----------



## Vika43 (May 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the other problem may be, that you, yourself, can't smell it, but others can. You do become accustomed to the scent that you're wearing, and think it's gone, even though if you ask someone else, they'll tell you they can smell it This.


----------



## denverbeerchick (May 27, 2010)

I wear a B&amp;BW Signature fragrance. I start with body wash in the shower and layer all the way up to the eau de parfum (or whatever). Body wash, lotion on my body, body cream on dry areas, body mist, and the perfum on my clothes after I'm dressed. The scent lasts all day. I also have the added benefit of using the handcreme throught the day. I put it on my hands and then touch all of my pressure points, and it seems to reactivate the scent.


----------



## <Helen> (May 28, 2010)

Lancome Hypnose

Hugo Boss Deep red

Coco Madmoiselle, No.5 really doesn't last

Cacharel- Amor Amor

Aquolina- Pink sugar and Chocolovers (amazing)

Davidoff Cool Water original

Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 22, 2010)

It's not always the quality or the quantity of the perfume that makes it last all day. There are a few different factors involved including condition of skin or chemistry.

Alien is not a potent perfume but I've had some decent sillage with it.

One thing that works for me is:

1) Exfoliate your skin once a week (make sure you include your wrists, neck &amp; declorage). Dead skin cells will inhibit a fragrance.

2) Spray perfume only on clean skin ONLY. If you're not going to be showering/bathing before wearing it clean your skin with a wash cloth &amp; soap. Rinse soap off &amp; pat.

3) Moisturise!

4) Do not rub your wrists together!

Once I'm out of the shower I dry my skin but only pat my wrists, neck/declorage (to keep slightly wet). I rub in some non-scented (or very light scented) body butter or body moisturiser. I let it sink in for about 10-15 mins &amp; then spray my perfume. The amount you spray depends on the perfume some need more, some need less, but most of my perfumes I spray from wrist to elbow on both arms, and my neck/declorage. Let it dry &amp; then you're good to go!

With this method I've had perfume last all day, cheap to expensive. It will also give you the true notes - you know how some fragrances get a sour washing powder note? This method stops that.

Remember that some scents by nature lie close to the skin &amp; don't have sillage (where the perfume drifts behind you). Also remember that you get used to your own perfume so sometimes when you can't smell it anymore - other people may be able to.

Good luck!


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am going to try this when I get dressed today.  My favorite scents are by Sea Jewels - I am currently wearing "Cozumel", but I have also worn Aruba &amp; Bahamas.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *mickey1962* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to try this when I get dressed today.  My favorite scents are by Sea Jewels - I am currently wearing "Cozumel", but I have also worn Aruba &amp; Bahamas.


I haven't heard of those scents micky1962.... I'll have to check it out! Let me know how you go.


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 23, 2010)

I did try this yesterday with Chance by Chanel.  It worked - the scent lasted all day.  This will now become a part of my daily ritual, because I wear fragrance almost daily.


----------



## imonabhaute (Nov 23, 2010)

Direct from Wiki:

The concentration by percent/volume of perfume oil is as follows:


Perfume extract, or simply perfume (Extrait): 15-40% (IFRA: typical 20%) aromatic compounds
Esprit de Parfum (ESdP): 15-30% aromatic compounds, a seldom used strength concentration in between EdP and perfume
Eau de Parfum (EdP), Parfum de Toilette (PdT): 10-20% (typical ~15%) aromatic compounds, sometimes listed as "eau de perfume" or "millÃ©sime"
Eau de Toilette (EdT): 5-15% (typical ~10%) aromatic compounds
Eau de Cologne (EdC): Chypre citrus type perfumes with 3-8% (typical ~5%) aromatic compounds
Splash and After shave: 1-3% aromatic compounds

Staying power really depends a lot on the concentration.  Chanel No. 5 in the top category, Perfume Extract.  It lasts a LONG TIME both in fragrance staying power and the little bottle lasts a really long time, for reference it is $260 for 1oz.  I buy Chanel No. 19 in Eau de Toilette and it doesn't have near the staying power or last as long as you'd think a 3.4oz bottle should, and it's $90 for 3.4oz.  The price disparity is because of that concentration difference.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *mickey1962* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did try this yesterday with Chance by Chanel.  It worked - the scent lasted all day.  This will now become a part of my daily ritual, because I wear fragrance almost daily.



Excellent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

